# Kitchen Faucet replacement?



## Gabkicks (Jun 14, 2011)

My faucet has broken, and I was looking for a sturdier replacement for under $200 (preferably around $100 if possible?)

This is the model I have that has broken and is leaking.
Shop Moen Torrance Chrome 1-Handle Low-Arc Kitchen Faucet with Side Spray at Lowes.com

any ideas? I'm unfamiliar with this type of hardware, so I don't really know what is trash and what is midrange.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Moen faucets usually come with lifetime warranty. If you call their tech support and describe the issue they will usually send you the replacment parts right away, including installation directions. It will take a bit of DIY talent to do the work but not too difficult.


----------

